# 1000th German on this board...



## Jan (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi there!

My name is Jan, and this is my first post on this board, so 'Hello' to everybody.

I'm happy that I've found this place since I'm also into composition and sample technology.

Let's have a great time, and greetings from gool ol' Germany.  

Jan


----------



## Chrislight (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Jan and welcome to VI! I'm not sure how your posting got overlooked. :shock: Well, not quite the 1,000th German. :mrgreen:  Anyway, have fun on the forum!


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 7, 2006)

Jan, another welcome to VI!

-Peter


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard mate


----------

